# Lyft vs Uber in your area



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

When my two challenges with Lyft were complete I ran Uber to start my 20 ride quest.
After 10 minutes without a ping I decided to run both.
Lyft in my area is way more popular.
Not was I only getting pings but additions to the que before my ride was over.
My passengers told me that Lyft was way cheaper.
So the rest of my weekend I ran Lyft exclusively.
I think my Lyft volume made up for the Uber quest which was 50 dollars for 20 rides.
Is anyone else seeing higher Lyft volume in there area that makes running Lyft exclusively more profitable ?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll only drive Lyft in KC when they offer me bonuses for <20 rides.
I won't do Lyft streaks (due to pickup distances).
Lyft rarely, if ever, offers PPZs.

Uber pings are more consistent in KC.
Uber offers some lucrative streaks (> +$10 for 3 rides)
Uber offers adequate quests (>$60 for 20 rides)
Uber surges (with multiplier) here in KC.

Uber generally wins. Revenues as of now are split 70/30 Uber.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Every day is different in my area.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NGOwner said:


> I'll only drive Lyft in KC when they offer me bonuses for <20 rides.
> I won't do Lyft streaks (due to pickup distances).
> Lyft rarely, if ever, offers PPZs.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me.
It seems to me that both Uber and Lyft really switch there promotions based on city and States.
The key is to really know your area and the quality or lack thereof of the pings you get.
To say we prefer one over the other depends on where and when we drive.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> When my two challenges with Lyft were complete I ran Uber to start my 20 ride quest.
> After 10 minutes without a ping I decided to run both.
> Lyft in my area is way more popular.
> Not was I only getting pings but additions to the que before my ride was over.
> ...


In Las Vegas I feel like Lyft is not popular… this past weekend we had EDC, the weekend before last Lovers and Friends Festival … Uber tried but the surge pricing was way up for Lyft and my que stayed full for several hours each day. I only drive Wed-Sun foot each weekend and cleared $450 - $600 each day at 7 -8 hours each day 🤷🏽‍♀️ Don’t get me wrong Uber was busy but Lyft was so busy I didn’t have time to get Uber back one ride with them. On average Lyft gets me about $800-$1500 a week with 5 days driving. I’ve driven here and in SF,CA and Vegas is a different kind of beast 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 Literally 24/7 365 … you can make money here ANYTIME day it night it’s always busy. I’m from the Bay Area and it’s busy but nothing is like Vegas busy 🍾🎉💰💵💸


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FefetheDiva63 said:


> In Las Vegas I feel like Lyft is not popular… this past weekend we had EDC, the weekend before last Lovers and Friends Festival … Uber tried but the surge pricing was way up for Lyft and my que stayed full for several hours each day. I only drive Wed-Sun foot each weekend and cleared $450 - $600 each day at 7 -8 hours each day 🤷🏽‍♀️ Don’t get me wrong Uber was busy but Lyft was so busy I didn’t have time to get Uber back one ride with them. On average Lyft gets me about $800-$1500 a week with 5 days driving. I’ve driven here and in SF,CA and Vegas is a different kind of beast 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 Literally 24/7 365 … you can make money here ANYTIME day it night it’s always busy. I’m from the Bay Area and it’s busy but nothing is like Vegas busy 🍾🎉💰💵💸


Love stories like yours.
If your willing to work hard at it you can still do well with either app.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

When I can make 50,000 a year driving for Uber don't need to drive for Lyft. Plus Uber pays $1 to 5 more than Lyft for Evey ride. Lyft stop surge pricing, quest, and everything else so drivers around here quit driving for Lyft unless they got kicked off uber.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

Alantc said:


> When I can make 50,000 a year driving for Uber don't need to drive for Lyft. Plus Uber pays $1 to 5 more than Lyft for Evey ride. Lyft stop surge pricing, quest, and everything else so drivers around here quit driving for Lyft unless they got kicked off uber.


I don’t know what they do where you are but surging started back up around October of last year here. Again Las Vegas is a busier market than most. Being able to clear $50k a year here is a cake walk especially when you drive a Honda 🤷🏽‍♀️ Will I stop driving? Why… I enjoy it. I’m retired and I can drive if and when I want, make as much it as little as I want. It also affords me the ability to travel and do the thing I want when I went… what is NOT in the cards is bitterness and misery🤷🏽‍♀️ What seems clear is that our situations are different and I’m extremely happy with mine👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 
Hopefully your market picks up ✌🏾


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alantc said:


> When I can make 50,000 a year driving for Uber don't need to drive for Lyft. Plus Uber pays $1 to 5 more than Lyft for Evey ride. Lyft stop surge pricing, quest, and everything else so drivers around here quit driving for Lyft unless they got kicked off uber.


Whatever works for you and your market use it.
There is huge variation in every state and city.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In some places the difference between uber and lyft is burning your money or flushing it down the toilet.

Fire versus water.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Lyft seems to be a little busier than Uber in my market, but it's pretty close.

That said, unless Lyft is offering a really good guarantee or bonus (which rarely happens) I do much better moneywise with Uber.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Usually Uber is significantly better money in Asheville. The occasional exception is Saturday mornings until about 2:00 in the afternoon. Then Uber often is slow but Lyft has steady pings with wait staff and retail workers reporting work with the lodging gang knocking off and going home. 

Wait staff understands and tips in cash.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Why isn't anyone bragging about how many miles they are putting on their car. I would guess the average driver using a vehicle valued over $20,000 is losing $9,000 year one and over $5000 year 2. If you pay cash for a vehicle under $5,000. don't read this. You're a pro and not a schmoe


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

30 miles per 1.5 days.

exactly.

Less then half my meter to the cab company and I put exactly 30 miles on my own car for 1 1/2 days.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Usually Uber is significantly better money in Asheville. The occasional exception is Saturday mornings until about 2:00 in the afternoon. Then Uber often is slow but Lyft has steady pings with wait staff and retail workers reporting work with the lodging gang knocking off and going home.
> 
> Wait staff understands and tips in cash.


The engine is built to put miles in it. Correct me if I’m wrong but what does saving mileage do for you🤷🏽‍♀️ I’ve never known of a Mileage Bank … bottom line.. no matter what you do your car will and is going to DEPRECIATE. As long as you keep your car up, your good. Maintenance Maintenance Maintenance.. I bought a 2016 Honda Accord just to do rideshare in 2018… with 40K miles and I’m just now getting to 110K .. I’ve also driven out to California, Texas, Seattle and Colorado… I keep the brakes, oil and other fluids in top shape and a recent diagnostic…. Absolutely nothing wrong with her… by the way, I paid $6k for the car from a tow yard🤷🏽‍♀️ When you started driving you knew god rack up miles… why complain like it was a hidden secret 🤣😂


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> When my two challenges with Lyft were complete I ran Uber to start my 20 ride quest.
> After 10 minutes without a ping I decided to run both.
> Lyft in my area is way more popular.
> Not was I only getting pings but additions to the que before my ride was over.
> ...


65k Uber/10k Lyft here in south Florida

Uber international, Lyft used by some North Americans, usually the cheap, non - tipping types. Uber pays more.

Looking at the maps there's Uber's covering all over with Lyft just around rich niches.

Lyft cheaper on short trips, but DOUBLE Uber prices on long trips to airports. This is because despite having NO drivers available or any idea if any will be around, Lyft will allow a pre schedule when Uber will not. I often get Lyft riders on Uber desperate because no Lyft drivers came around to accept the scheduled run. Then I have to deal with the Lyftards saying 'why don't you do Lyft' 'because they suck, tried to charge you double to get you to the airport right?' 'uh yea right'

Once they realize Uber is half as much, for the same car/driver, doesn't allow a preschedule if it doesn't have availability which allows pax to make other plans, they usually use Uber again. That combined with WAY more available drivers than Lyft because Lyft is fussy who they have as drivers, too political and cult like. It's like you need to be a left wing lunatic to get past their evaluation.

I've learned from Apple to stay away from cult like companies targeting the stupid money, they just drain you of cash and make you miserable with their Stockholm Syndrome Effect. It's like rich people need to suffer because they don't have to work anymore, just spending money is their job.

Uber was first, they won, they went international, everyone uses it and like Windows, it's the workhorse everyone is standardized on. Doesn't mean we don't need backup or a niche player app but doesn't mean I will use Lyft and subject myself to anymore of their bullshit, especially for less pay.

I don't see why anyone else does, but each their own.

I live in a hot zone, I only have so much physical energy per day to drive, so I wait patiently for the fat runs on Uber, while laughing at all the Lyftards burning themselves out on little cheap shit runs with no tips.

With Lyft it's a political agenda targeting the stupid money and the young and dumb. I didn't confirm to their alternate view of reality, push their agenda so I'm happier with no-no sense Uber.

I just drive. Period.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

FefetheDiva63 said:


> .On average Lyft gets me about $800-$1500 a week with 5 days driving … you can make money here ANYTIME 🍾🎉💰💵💸


That's shit money and it's not about making money, but making a profit.

Now record your odometer miles daily and multiply by .72 cents then subtract that from your daily take including tips on the meter.

Now that's your profit, the rest goes towards expenses, insurance, phone, repairs, replacement vehicle and so forth.

I consistently gross between $1500 and $2500 per week on Uber, once $3000. Despite those great weekly numbers, I only made $30,000 last year (100,000 miles, above normal) and $15,000 the year before (85,000 miles, typical).

Uncle Sammy took $10,000 of that $30,000 and $3000 of that $15,000.

So it doesn't pay to drive too much.

Something like near 100% of the daily take has to be saved so one has vehicle replacement money in the bank in case of major repair or accident. No loans for only income rideshare drivers, only expensive rentals. Once that's done then you need to save to double that amount in case the new car is a lemon etc and once 2x in the bank one can begin to relax. Finally afford health insurance.

Despite the best one can do, rideshare for a living fails in compensation comparison, to holding a real job.

Best combination is a real job with rideshare on the side. Not burning ones vehicle out prematurely.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“You can make money any time” is bullshit.

I don’t believe it.

10:00 am to 3:00 pm is garbage fares in my town. there’s fares but they suck. No surges on Uber/Lyft and just under garbage shorts and people with disabilities. If I wasn’t trying to cover a $150 taxi rental I wouldn’t bother.

But I’m getting 350% if Uber x rates and I need to cover my flat rental fee.

And 2:15 am to about 4:00 am you get nothing… but the ocassional crazy. Fourth/5th of July I took a nap from 1:00 to 3:15.

-gave me enough time to baby wipe my stump and change my stump sock and take a leak before getting on the road for my 4:00 am scheduled fare.

there’s just no one going anywhere between 2:30 and 4:00. Just nada at all.

And keep in mind I have literally no standards and work the shadiest ****ing parts of town at all hours of the day.

And my service area extends across 2 counties currntly


So claims of making money any hour of the day is highly highly dubious to me. I’ve been doing this since 2010…


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberXking said:


> Why isn't anyone bragging about how many miles they are putting on their car. I would guess the average driver using a vehicle valued over $20,000 is losing $9,000 year one and over $5000 year 2. If you pay cash for a vehicle under $5,000. don't read this. You're a pro and not a schmoe


My 2017 Prius has 440,554 miles and I bought it brand new.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FefetheDiva63 said:


> The engine is built to put miles in it. Correct me if I’m wrong but what does saving mileage do for you🤷🏽‍♀️ I’ve never known of a Mileage Bank … bottom line.. no matter what you do your car will and is going to DEPRECIATE. As long as you keep your car up, your good. Maintenance Maintenance Maintenance.. I bought a 2016 Honda Accord just to do rideshare in 2018… with 40K miles and I’m just now getting to 110K .. I’ve also driven out to California, Texas, Seattle and Colorado… I keep the brakes, oil and other fluids in top shape and a recent diagnostic…. Absolutely nothing wrong with her… by the way, I paid $6k for the car from a tow yard🤷🏽‍♀️ When you started driving you knew god rack up miles… why complain like it was a hidden secret 🤣😂


You are driving a reliable vehicle driving a little less than the original owner. My wife has the same year/make/model and has 123k and has never done rideshare. She just shops. 

In contrast, I have a 2016 Altima put on the road in March 2017 for the first time Off the dealer lot. The Altima has 196k. \

Me thinks you don’t do a lot of rideshare miles.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That's shit money and it's not about making money, but making a profit.
> 
> Now record your odometer miles daily and multiply by .72 cents then subtract that from your daily take including tips on the meter.
> 
> ...


I bet you are great at dinner parties.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> When my two challenges with Lyft were complete I ran Uber to start my 20 ride quest.
> After 10 minutes without a ping I decided to run both.
> Lyft in my area is way more popular.
> Not was I only getting pings but additions to the que before my ride was over.
> ...


Lyft here says no drivers available 🤣
As it should


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

FefetheDiva63 said:


> The engine is built to put miles in it. Correct me if I’m wrong but what does saving mileage do for you🤷🏽‍♀️ I’ve never known of a Mileage Bank … bottom line.. no matter what you do your car will and is going to DEPRECIATE. As long as you keep your car up, your good. Maintenance Maintenance Maintenance.. I bought a 2016 Honda Accord just to do rideshare in 2018… with 40K miles and I’m just now getting to 110K .. I’ve also driven out to California, Texas, Seattle and Colorado… I keep the brakes, oil and other fluids in top shape and a recent diagnostic…. Absolutely nothing wrong with her… by the way, I paid $6k for the car from a tow yard🤷🏽‍♀️ When you started driving you knew god rack up miles… why complain like it was a hidden secret 🤣😂


Not quite sure how my comments regarding Lyft versus Uber tie in to a discussion on depreciation.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FefetheDiva63 said:


> In Las Vegas I feel like Lyft is not popular


Las Vegas is home to McCarran (Reid) International Airport, one of the busiest airports in the USA. Uber is world wide and Lyft is not, thus you'll have more international travelers coming to Las Vegas that know nothing about Lyft.


----------

